
Show HN: Cohortt – Find people whom a Twitter user frequently tweets to - gj0
https://cohortt.com/
======
gj0
Hello Hacker News! Creator here, happy to answer any questions! :)

I decided to build Cohortt to find accounts similar to a particular twitter
account. Usually we tweet or interact with people who share similar interests.
For example here is Paul Graham's Cohortt
[https://cohortt.com/user/@paulg](https://cohortt.com/user/@paulg).

To find cohortt of any other person, say Naval Ravikants (@naval), just
replace the screen name / twitter handle in the url.

[https://cohortt.com/user/@naval](https://cohortt.com/user/@naval)

------
easytiger
Within or without Twitter's TOC?

